# 1ST Annual NorCal Lake Herf in August



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We haven't set the weekend yet but you might want to look at your calendars and make suggestions. Early August is best before people get busy with back to school business. We are hosting a herf at Trinity Lake that can start as early as Friday night for the early birds and go through Sunday. We have limited sleeping arrangements, but we have the big outdoors. There is a campground right across the creek from us and we have a couple of large decks and the floor for sleeping bags. 

Besides lots of cigars and what goes along with a herf we have fishing swimming, boating, skiing, hiking...all the good things that go along with living in the mountains. We have a couple of kayaks as well. We have limited space so it will be first come first serve. Some of the bay area BOTLs have already responded, so post here if you are interested.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm so in on this.:chk


I'm good with floor space, if it still available


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Count me in!:chk:chk Floor space, deck space or a patch of dirt is fine for me!:ss This is going to be a blast. I have one question I will ask for those so inclined, firearms?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Count me in!:chk:chk Floor space, deck space or a patch of dirt is fine for me!:ss This is going to be a blast. I have one question I will ask for those so inclined, firearms?


Not too many places to shoot around here...I can ask the local fire chief. It is close to bow season as well...might not want to be out in the woods with the guys with the pointy sticks

Oh, and no one can bring home something dead unless it is a fish.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm hoping to be all moved in by then, but won't have a clue about my work schedule until July-ish. Does sound like something I wouldn't want to miss!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Count me in. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is the list of those who have expressed an interest so far.


1) weak link
2) Mean Darrell
3) Dwhit and Heather
4) Bob
5) Tam(?)
6) Jeff
7) Richard
8) Ghost Rider(maybe)


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Here is the list of those who have expressed an interest so far.
> 
> 1) weak link
> 2) Mean Darrel(oh no...how many l's??)
> ...


*2* L's


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm in for this! Sorry I haven't been on much! The place I moved in to doesn't have internet access at the moment.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> I'm in for this! Sorry I haven't been on much! The place I moved in to doesn't have internet access at the moment.


My God! Where do you live? I hope it isn't under a bridge somewhere.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> My God! Where do you live? I hope it isn't under a bridge somewhere.


Apparently sometime B.C. :r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm going to set the weekend of the Lake Herf for August 2-hope this works for everyone. It is open to anyone who wants to arrive on Friday Aug. 1 to get an early start on the festivities. I just need to know ahead of time so I know how much to cook Friday night. I'll be asking attendees to bring some food and will post that closer to the herf date.

Here is our list:
1) weak link
2) Mean Darrell
3) Dwhit and Heather
4) Bob
5) Tam
6) Jeff
7) Richard
8) Ghost Rider(maybe)


We can handle a lot more folks as the nights are warm and great for sleeping under the stars. I have a few friends up here I am going to invite for Saturday dinner and Richard might bring a few friends.

Campground(KOA) with hookups available as well. PM me for info.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I'm going to set the weekend of the Lake Herf for August 2-hope this works for everyone. It is open to anyone who wants to arrive on Friday Aug. 1 to get an early start on the festivities. I just need to know ahead of time so I know how much to cook Friday night. I'll be asking attendees to bring some food and will post that closer to the herf date.
> 
> Here is our list:
> 1) weak link
> ...


Oh maaaaan... I SO want to make this. :dr

My favorite local group is having a camp out that weekend too. ARGH!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> Oh maaaaan... I SO want to make this. :dr
> 
> My favorite local group is having a camp out that weekend too. ARGH!


AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED, THIS IS NOT SET IN STONE. THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND IS AVAILABLE AS WELL. THE GROUP JUST NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW.

aaargh caps locks.......


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED, THIS IS NOT SET IN STONE. THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND IS AVAILABLE AS WELL. THE GROUP JUST NEEDS TO LET ME KNOW.
> 
> aaargh caps locks.......


Oh please Marianne, don't change the date on my account. Looks like you have a pretty good guest list started for a way big hoopy weekend party! :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Just want to keep this in everyone's mind as they fill up their summer calendar.

A little birdie told me that Joan might make it after all-good news for the MC riders in the group. This is beautiful country for a ride.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Just want to keep this in everyone's mind as they fill up their summer calendar.


Still upset I cant herf with you guys. Guess We'll have to herf dial u guys. Have fun:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I just marked the iCal and posted here so that I would be aware o any updates. Hope you are not all smoked out by the time August comes around.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am going to Socal this week to see how it is done. The Lake Herf is still a go. The BABOTL should be making their plans for carpooling.

Here is our list:
1) weak link
2) Mean Darrell
3) Dwhit and Heather
4) Bob
5) Tam
6) Jeff
7) Richard
8) Ghost Rider(maybe)

Hoping to get a couple from up north to join us. Not too bad of a trip for the Stumptown crew.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Is 250 miles a safe estimation each way from the bay?

Also, can Danielle come with me?

Thanks again for hosting, Marianne!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Is 250 miles a safe estimation each way from the bay?
> 
> Also, can Danielle come with me?
> 
> Thanks again for hosting, Marianne!


Not sure of the # of miles but it takes us about 5 hrs to get to AT&T PArk on the bay---that includes a fast breakfast. Yes Danielle can come...lots of girls will be here...hope she doesn't mind a sleeping bag. If you have one, bring an air mattress as well.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Not sure of the # of miles but it takes us about 5 hrs to get to AT&T PArk on the bay---that includes a fast breakfast. Yes Danielle can come...lots of girls will be here...hope she doesn't mind a sleeping bag. If you have one, bring an air mattress as well.


No of course she does not mind. We love camping. In fact we have our yearly camping trip starting the 21st of Jul in Alpine. :tu

What city is the lake in? I read it's Shasta County.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> No of course she does not mind. We love camping. In fact we have our yearly camping trip starting the 21st of Jul in Alpine. :tu
> 
> What city is the lake in? I read it's Shasta County.


Wrong lake-no city. Trinity Center, north of Weaverville on Hwy 3.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Is 250 miles a safe estimation each way from the bay?
> 
> Also, can Danielle come with me?
> 
> Thanks again for hosting, Marianne!


Darrell the mapping software indicates a trip distance of 316.15 miles and a driving time of 5 hrs 10 mins. Like the little lady says around 5 hours. :tu

For me&#8230; 66.08 miles Time: 1 hr 20 mins


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to ride my dirt bike with the recent shoulder injury but I'll still be happy to bring it up if anyone else wants to hurt themselves. :hn

I'm 98% in for this one.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like I won't be able to take that much time off so soon after moving. Didn't realize this would be so much of a trek for me from the Bay.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> Looks like I won't be able to take that much time off so soon after moving. Didn't realize this would be so much of a trek for me from the Bay.


Mean D is having a herf in San Jose July12th. That's a bit closer to home.:tu


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Mean D is having a herf in San Jose July12th. That's a bit closer to home.:tu


Might have to check that out. Find out what all this BABOTL nonsense is all about :ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be able to ride my dirt bike with the recent shoulder injury but I'll still be happy to bring it up if anyone else wants to hurt themselves. :hn
> 
> I'm 98% in for this one.


Dirt biking is FUN!

I'm still planning on Marianne's NorCal Lake Herf, hopefully arriving Friday night on the FJR. Unless I fall off again between now and then. DAG!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is our list:
1) weak link
2) Joan(don't fall off!)
3) Dwhit and Heather
4) Bob
5) Tam
6) Jeff
7) Richard


May be able to talk some stumpers into coming down and Richard said something about bringing some Redding folks up for this. I am going to look into getting another house lined up for the weekend. This is going to be a blast!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I am trying to talk my wife into a 4 day weekend at the lake. The past 6 years we have gone up the week after July 4th for 10 days or so. We will stay at the Alpine View campground if we go. You can go dirt riding in the forest right across the street from the camp. We no longer have the son-in-law with the wakeboard boat but that also means a lot less beer drinking gets done. I will post back with the results of my persuading.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a link to a campground map:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/shastatrinity/recreation/nra/trinity/map-camping.shtml


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

For anyone who is interested in camping, the Alpine camp is about a ten minute drive from our house. Preacher Meadow is about 4 minute drive. Both require a day use fee of about $7??(guessing). The KOA right next to Trinity Center is $40 per night for a tent site.

I am looking into getting a house that a friend rents out. It has like 5 bedrooms. I need to call her and see if it is available that weekend.

Food info:

Dinner on Friday is on us. I'm going to bbq some chicken and have a couple of salads on hand so people can eat as they roll in. On Saturday I want to do steaks. We thought it might be easier if we bought the steaks from our butcher so they are same-rib eyes ok? If you are coming to Saturday dinner let me know-you can pay me for the steak when you get here. If anyone has special dietary needs let me know. If you want to bring or make a side dish for Saturday that would be helpful. Also bring sandwich fixin's for lunch. I think we can throw together the breakfast for Sat and Sun mornings.

Any ideas or questions shoot me a pm.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, and we have the wakeboard, skiis, tube and the boat to pull em:tu You can bring the beer, duhman:tu

The lake is low this year so there is lots of dirt for riding.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I live 66.08 miles Time: 1 hr 20 mins away in Redding not too far off of the Interstate 5, unless you are coming from the coast or taking a mountain route from the north you will be passing within a few miles of my place. I will most likely being heading up Saturday morning and returning back to my place later that night. If anyone wants to contact me to arrange for accommodations here on Friday Saturday or Sunday night I am open to ideas. —Richard


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

So....

what's the date on this?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I'm going to set the weekend of the Lake Herf for *August 2-*hope this works for everyone. It is open to anyone who wants to arrive on Friday *Aug. 1* to get an early start on the festivities. I just need to know ahead of time so I know how much to cook Friday night. I'll be asking attendees to bring some food and will post that closer to the herf date.
> 
> Here is our list:
> 1) weak link
> ...





RenoB said:


> So....
> 
> what's the date on this?


RB, hope that helps.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh-there may be an auction-no not the Professor's Zer0-I'm hoping to get my hands on a few choice sticks and raise some money for a local charity. The auction at Socal was so much fun it would be great to have a small one of our own.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> RB, hope that helps.


Dang, for some reason couldn't find that - thanks. I'll be missing this by one week, visiting my son in Myer Flats 7/23-28. Anyone want to swing by Garberville for a smoke?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

RenoB said:


> Dang, for some reason couldn't find that - thanks. I'll be missing this by one week, visiting my son in Myer Flats 7/23-28. Anyone want to swing by Garberville for a smoke?


Hey bro, they dont smoke cigars in Garberville.:dr


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Hey bro, they dont smoke cigars in Garberville.:dr


who said anything about cigars? :r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

RenoB said:


> who said anything about cigars? :r


Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh:ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I live 66.08 miles Time: 1 hr 20 mins away in Redding not too far off of the Interstate 5...


Richard, you dawg! :ss

"734 mi - about 12 hours 15 mins" from here, but that includes a small detour.

I can hardly wait! :chk


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> BUMP


Wow! I wanna go fish the north end of the Lake!:gn:gn:gn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is our list:

1) Joan(don't fall off!)
2) Dwhit and Heather
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Jeff
6) Richard


Nothing from Jeff or DWit and spouse-I will pm later today.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeff has been MIA lately, he's super busy with work.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I am unable to persuade the wife. I'll be at the Darrell vs jcarlon herf instead.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is our list:

1) Joan(don't fall off!)
2) Dwhit and Heather-definately a go!
3) Bob
4) Tam
5) Jeff
6) Richard


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

This is gonna be SO FUN! 

I'm having trouble deciding which nail polishes and which tent to bring, the beat up 2 seater Bibler that's easy to crawl into when you're already in the weeds, or the twelve pound, five foot tall REI four seater... 

Argh! Decisions...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> This is gonna be SO FUN!
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding which nail polishes and which tent to bring, the beat up 2 seater Bibler that's easy to crawl into when you're already in the weeds, or the twelve pound, five foot tall REI four seater...
> 
> Argh! Decisions...


Travel light...I don't think you will be entertaining in the big tent-will you?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Travel light...I don't think you will be entertaining in the big tent-will you?


You girls are the ginchiest, but you have left yourself open to plenty of innuendo with the "big-tent" information. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.

Looking forward to it. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> You girls are the ginchiest, but you have left yourself open to plenty of innuendo with the "big-tent" information. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
> 
> Looking forward to it. :tu


Know what I mean...know what I mean?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If I may, for your edification&#8230;

*Ginchiest*
The attribute of being cool in the sense that others admire you for your apearance or actions or an object or situation that inspires those feelings. Popularized and possibly coined by actor Edd Byrnes as the character Kookie on the 77 Sunset Strip TV series.
*"Baby, you're the ginchiest!" *

I also remember it being used in the TV Show Gidget starring academy award winner Sally Fields. 

Yes, by all averages here in the Jungle I am old.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Travel light...I don't think you will be entertaining in the big tent-will you?


Well, actually, I can be entertaining anywhere! [bada BOOM]

Oh, how I crack myself up! OH!

Seriously, I'm open to sharing as long as 'Mister Stiffy' is NOT poking me in the back first thing in the morning. Ack! 
A stiff one of these, yes: :hc 
:r

Anyone else from up north riding down?


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> If I may, for your edification&#8230;
> 
> *Ginchiest*
> The attribute of being cool in the sense that others admire you for your apearance or actions or an object or situation that inspires those feelings. Popularized and possibly coined by actor Edd Byrnes as the character Kookie on the 77 Sunset Strip TV series.
> ...


:r:r:r

Yabbut... EVERYone wants to have the *ginchiest* Grandpa!

<ding ding ding> I think we have a winnah!

I'm bringing a very special cigar, too. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Oh-there may be an auction-no not the Professor's Zer0-I'm hoping to get my hands on a few choice sticks and raise some money for a local charity. The auction at Socal was so much fun it would be great to have a small one of our own.


Bring your cash and check books. She did manage to find a few choice sticks. Who wants a 2007 Toast Across America boxed set?










Remember, it is for a good cause.

Other sticks will be there, or so I've heard


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Bring your cash and check books. She did manage to find a few choice sticks. Who wants a 2007 Toast Across America boxed set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot-now that you posted a picture I won't be able to keep it for myself!

There will be a handful of nice cigars for our first 'dawah' auction-proceeds to go to a Trinity Lake community charity-no, not my humidor Replenishing Fund. I think I will put it to a vote by the attendees.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Just two weeks away(+2) Getting pretty excited up here in Lake town.

That is a bump, btw


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm bringing CS stickers for the auction! :chk


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> I'm bringing CS stickers for the auction! :chk


Cool! I don't have any of those...I need some!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is getting... Ginchiestously out of control!!!:bn


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> This thread is getting... Ginchiestously out of control!!!:bn


Hee hee...

That's a bad thing?

BTW, she said STICKERS, not PASTIES. And if you win a pair in the auction, I PROMISE to not laugh while you stick 'em on yo bad self!

:r

Seriously, I Will Not Laugh. Atchoo.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> Hee hee...
> 
> That's a bad thing?
> 
> ...


er....I might


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

One week BUMP! Only 7 days away!


I received some sweet sticks from Mark for the auction and I have a few to toss in myself...CS stickers and other surprises await!

I jus adopted a FOB group in Iraq and I think all proceeds from the auction will go to getting them the things they need. Also will have a box for cigar donations to send to them.

I imagine the Bay area and Redding area BOTL's will be arriving in the early afternoon, so that is when the serious herfing will begin. Sandwich fixings will be available for anyone arriving by lunch time. Bring your swim suits for a dip in the lake.

Bring a sleeping bag/air mattress/pillow whatever you need for a comfy night sleep. One king size bed available-hey! Maybe we can auction off the bed space as well:tu

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I am saddened to say that I dont think I can make this one. Looks like I am working both Friday and Saturday. I was hoping to get up there Friday afternoon to do some herfing with the Grindstone boys.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

bobarian said:


> I am saddened to say that I dont think I can make this one. Looks like I am working both Friday and Saturday. I was hoping to get up there Friday afternoon to do some herfing with the Grindstone boys.


Oh, no, Bob. I am totally bummed


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> I am saddened to say that I dont think I can make this one. Looks like I am working both Friday and Saturday. I was hoping to get up there Friday afternoon to do some herfing with the Grindstone boys.





CigarGal said:


> Oh, no, Bob. I am totally bummed


I too am bummed!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I have firm confirmation from Richard, Darrel and Joan-Is this everyone?


Richard-what do you think about moving the herf to your place on Saturday? Make it closer to you and Darrel?? Doesn't seem like anyone is interested in a lake herf.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I have firm confirmation from Richard, Darrel and Joan-Is this everyone?
> 
> Richard-what do you think about moving the herf to your place on Saturday? Make it closer to you and Darrel?? Doesn't seem like anyone is interested in a lake herf.


If that is alright with everyone else I can make it happen here, but I have no lake, only a pool. No recent remodel.  I promise to do my best to be a good host if that is the case. I can make a deluxe herfing area, yeah I can see it now&#8230;


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> If that is alright with everyone else I can make it happen here, but I have no lake, only a pool. No recent remodel.  I promise to do my best to be a good host if that is the case. I can make a deluxe herfing area, yeah I can see it now&#8230;


Okay-let's be ready to do it...I'll pm ya! I think Dwit was planning to be at your place on Friday-Joan and I can drive over on Saturday...I'll pick up the steaks


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Okay-let's be ready to do it...I'll pm ya! I think Dwit was planning to be at your place on Friday-Joan and I can drive over on Saturday...I'll pick up the steaks


I have plenty of spend over space if it is needed. So be it.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> I have plenty of spend over space if it is needed. So be it.


Ya-we need a spend over so we can party-we will bring sleeping bags. I have to work Sat morning so it will be around 2 ish...


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like plans have changed???!!!

Are we for sure at Richard's place???

Closer for me!!!:chk


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You know us-we can herf anywhere!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

YEEEE HAAAAAA!

The Lake Herf is crashing the Tzaddi Garden Party!

I AM SO THERE! :chk:chk:chk


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I sure hate missing this BUT since it's at Richard's now I will be able to at least visualize every sordid story that comes from this. I can tell you right now though, The Big Orange Tobacco Plant Guard Cat will have plenty of fresh meat this weekend


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I sure hate missing this BUT since it's at Richard's now I will be able to at least visualize every sordid story that comes from this. I can tell you right now though, The Big Orange Tobacco Plant Guard Cat will have plenty of fresh meat this weekend


I should bring an extra steak??


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I should bring an extra steak??


C'mon Evan, for Gods sakes its steak man!:ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I sure hate missing this BUT since it's at Richard's now I will be able to at least visualize every sordid story that comes from this. I can tell you right now though, The Big Orange Tobacco Plant Guard Cat will have plenty of fresh meat this weekend












Hee hee! The Tobacco Plantation of Redding will never be the same!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Joan said:


> Hee hee! The Tobacco Plantation of Redding will never be the same!


*Hey Joan!!! I think that is me, with my Bay Area BOTL shirt on, in the background!!! *








*Back when I had my mullet!!!*:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If I may&#8230;

*CLICK HERE*

Something like that&#8230;


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> If I may&#8230;
> 
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> Something like that&#8230;


I reallyneed to get more steaks


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I reallyneed to get more steaks


I bet there are not more than 3 carnivores in that whole crowd!:r:r:bn

You guys and gals are killing me with all this herf banter!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

bobarian said:


> I bet there are not more than 3 carnivores in that whole crowd!:r:r:bn
> 
> You guys and gals are killing me with all this herf banter!


slacker


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I reallyneed to get more steaks


Yeah. Let's hope they (we?) don't get unruly!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You haven't been to Richard's, have you...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This is what I'm bringing


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so *there*!!!:dr


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> This is what I'm bringing


YAY! This is GREAT! The NorCal Lake Herf is now the BACCHANAL & LAKE o' BEER HERF. 

Say, Richard? Howz that mud wrestling pit coming along in the back garden?

[giggle giggle]


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I'm bringing to the Lake O' Beer Herf!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been preparing the Northern Herf Deck and grasslands. How does this thing work, do I sent out a PM with my address and phone #s ? The eastern deck will accommodate the BBQ, which will be oak fired. What time should I get those coals a going?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> I have been preparing the Northern Herf Deck and grasslands. How does this thing work, do I sent out a PM with my address and phone #s ? The eastern deck will accommodate the BBQ, which will be oak fired. What time should I get those coals a going?


I have your cell # and I will bring Joan. I can call you from the bottom of the hill and you can talk me in. I don't think we need to worry about the bbq until later...propably cook around 7pm?? After we have gotten all pruney in the pool.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I don't think we need to worry about the bbq until later...propably cook around 7pm?? After we have gotten all pruney in the pool.


Yes, definitely bbq AFTER the mud wrestling, so that is a good plan!

The bike is about packed and ready to head out in a couple of hours for the pre-party on the Columbia River. I would love to bring a grolier of delicious Seattle microbrew, butt... it would not make it past the river bash. 

I AM SO EXCITED! :chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I am about to quit my job!:r:r:bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I am ready to start *Herfing*!!!!
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> I am ready to start *Herfing*!!!!
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


You are <-----------> this close.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> You are <-----------> this close.


Yaaaaayyyy!!!!:chk


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I am ready to start *Herfing*!!!!
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


Looks like I'm the Herf Master General and for you the herfing starts tomorrow with a visit to the legendary Grindstone. Let me know when you want to drop in on those guys. It usually goes from 2-7. * WE B HERFIN'*

I just finished setting up the canopy and misting system on the deck. If any of "youse" guys have any music you would like to listen 2- bring it. The tunage is wired to the herfing arena, we can accommodate, iPods, CDs, cassettes, vinyl&#8230; sorry I got rid of my 8-track with my '64 Falcon, (3 on the Tree). 

Perhaps some pre-herf photos tomorrow.

Bob..................................................


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Looks like I'm the Herf Master General and for you the herfing starts tomorrow with a visit to the legendary Grindstone. Let me know when you want to drop in on those guys. It usually goes from 2-7. * WE B HERFIN'*
> 
> I just finished setting up the canopy and misting system on the deck. If any of "youse" guys have any music you would like to listen 2- bring it. The tunage is wired to the herfing arena, we can accommodate, iPods, CDs, cassettes, vinyl&#8230; sorry I got rid of my 8-track with my '64 Falcon, (3 on the Tree).
> 
> ...


Perhaps the first time anyone has ever said this about Richard. YOU BASTAGE!:r j/k

I hope you all have a great herf! Have a smoke or three for me! Looks like now due to database problems, I will be working all weekend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Perhaps the first time anyone has ever said this about Richard. YOU BASTAGE!:r j/k
> 
> I hope you all have a great herf! Have a smoke or three for me! Looks like now due to database problems, I will be working all weekend.


We won't see you at Casa Mean D?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm heading up late this morning and should be at Richard's by 1:00 pm!!!

I hope that's not too early for you Richard???


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm heading up late this morning and should be at Richard's by 1:00 pm!!!
> 
> I hope that's not too early for you Richard???


Heather???


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Heather???


Sorry Marianne!!! She is hosting a Garage sale with a friend and won't be able to make it!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm heading up late this morning and should be at Richard's by 1:00 pm!!!
> 
> I hope that's not too early for you Richard???


No it is not too early, we are on "Herf-Time" now. :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry Marianne!!! She is hosting a Garage sale with a friend and won't be able to make it!!!


I guess it's up to me and Joan to add the feminine touch:tu

We will see you boys tomorrow.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> I guess it's up to me and Joan to add the feminine touch:tu
> 
> We will see you boys tomorrow.


Cya Tomorrow!!!:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We are herfing NOW!!! Whoo-hooo!!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> We are herfing NOW!!! Whoo-hooo!!!!


*We are going to the Grindstone Right Now!*


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*YOU GORILLA'S AND GORILLAETTES HAVE A "HERF-RIFFIC" HERF THIS WEEKEND...:chk:chk:chk:chk:ss*

*PS. A RPT ON GRINDSTONE WOULD BE GREAT...:tu*


----------



## Stn (Jul 17, 2008)

Darn, I should have checked in on this earlier, I was at the lake today.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Stn said:


> Darn, I should have checked in on this earlier, I was at the lake today.


So where are you today? We are moving the herf to Redding this afternoon.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We sat out on the deck with cigars and tunes until almost midnight. I have to go to work for a few hrs this a.m. so I had to get to bed. After lunch we head down the mountain and do it some more.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Richard & Darrell reporting in after coffee (organic Ethiopian) and breakfast burrito, (scrambled eggs, feta cheese, salsa, flour tortilla). :tu

We "meeted and greeted" and the Grindstone from 2:30 til 6:30 with beers and cigars, from there we went to Tenor Liquors to check out the cigar and liquor selection and chat with Kevin the owner, then off to Tobacco N Brew to walk through their humidor and chat with the owner Shelly. Stopped off at the Holiday Market to pick up sandwich and for me sushi. Into the evening we made the pasta salad for today along with late night margaritas in quart size mason jars with fresh limes and the whole works. Ended the night at 1AM after a couple of small smokes, for me a CAO Cameroon cigarillo and for Darrell a AF Cubanito. 

We have christened the north deck for this afternoon's arrival of the female element. Here are a few photos the "Swiss Family Robinson Herf Shack, oh yeah I PMed the new Redding guy to see if he wanted to come over.








See You soon.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

FEMALE ELEMENT?????

We had pre-dinner snacks of sushi, cream cheese stuffed salami, chips, dip, baby weenies. Then bbq chicken, corn on the cob, baked beans and cole slaw. Finished off the night with 98 Monte Especiales.

Started the morning with Brazilian freash roasted coffee and now we are eating homemade coconut cream pie.

Sandwiches to follow and then we hit the road for Redding.

Where's the pool????


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> FEMALE ELEMENT?????
> 
> We had pre-dinner snacks of sushi, cream cheese stuffed salami, chips, dip, baby weenies. Then bbq chicken, corn on the cob, baked beans and cole slaw. Finished off the night with 98 Monte Especiales.
> 
> ...



Here's our pool or AKA "Lake O' Beer".

Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Sweet Pool Darrell!*:tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Where's the beer??????


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Where's the beer??????


At some point you will have to come and see for yourself.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Those pics make me wish I could have made it up there! Looks like you guys are having a helluva time. Smoke one for me and Enjoy!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*The Female Element has arrived and we are smokin'.*


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice pix Richard and looks like everyone's having an enjoyable and relaxing time together:tu:ss

My wife, daughter, and I are up here in Ridgecrest, CA today and tomorrow (105 degrees w/20% humidity) helping my mother-in-law clean out the garage and get it reorganized. Its amazing the junk that collects in a garage. Nonetheless, its pretty much organized at this point in time. Just some remaining touch up to complete tomorrow. But for now, its time to check-in at the hotel and "get used to the swimming pool" for the next 3 to 4 hrs you know?

Have fun all and we'll check in later...:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> *The Female Element has arrived and we are smokin'.*


Nice pic.
Wish I was in it.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a-ha!!! The infamous North Deck with (l-r) ??, Richard, Marianne and ?? On behalk of ALL of Club Stogie, I wish to thank Richard for wearing long pants


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> a-ha!!! The infamous North Deck with (l-r) ??, Richard, Marianne and ?? On behalk of ALL of Club Stogie, I wish to thank Richard for wearing long pants


dwhitacre & Joan, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry folks as I was recently corrected by my better half. Temp is 107 degrees w/humidity at 6%...:tg


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

[long moan] OoooooOOOOOoooOOOOOO!!!!

CS Mojito-gasm: most excellent company, perfect cigars, blue skies, soft breeze, and perfect mojitos muddled with love on the deck with fresh mint from the Garden of Tzaddi.

:chk:chk:chk

SO worth the drive from Seattle, to be sure. :ss


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

pnoon said:


> dwhitacre & Joan, if I am not mistaken.


I was pretty sure Peter - I just wanted to see if either of them would actually admit it :r

I sure hope you all are having as much fun as it sounds like...sans heat, of course


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I was pretty sure Peter - I just wanted to see if either of them would actually admit it :r
> 
> I sure hope you all are having as much fun as it sounds like...sans heat, of course


*Still Herfin' in NorCal*:tu

Yep, and here we have the after dinner smoke selection, Marianne AKA CigarGal, Darrell AKA dwhitacre, Joan, and introducing Jason Dell from the local Redding cigar club, a fellow Grindstoner and Clamper.

The margaritas are still flowin'.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey All!!!

I made it back to Chico in one piece!!!

Richard, Thanks for Hosting a wonderful Herf... I'm certainly glad I didn't miss it!!! You were the Host with the Most (Joan, you can take that anyway you want:r)!!!

Marianne, thanks for the great steaks and smokes!!! Yummy!!!:dr Great Herfing with you again!!!

Joan, Great meeting you!!! Likewise thank you for the great smokes (and steaks... wasn't sure if that was a joint venture?) You were a lot of fun!!! :chk

Jason, hope you make it onto CS!!! Nice Herfing with you two days in a row!!! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks and sounds like you all had a great time!:ss Sorry I missed meeting Joan.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Everybody Out of the Pool!*
*The Party's Over Until next time.*

Thanks to everyone that made it an enjoyable time, Marianne, Darrell, Joan and Jason. You where all the perfect guests, great conversation, cigars, food & libation. 

All of the rest of you that have been reading this thread, thanks for your inspiration and remember&#8230;when in the North State (CA) drop in for a spell, take your shoes off, sit a while&#8230;


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What's wrong, OB? You can't swim?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> *Everybody Out of the Pool!*
> *The Party's Over Until next time.*
> 
> Thanks to everyone that made it an enjoyable time, Marianne, Darrell, Joan and Jason. You where all the perfect guests, great conversation, cigars, food & libation.
> ...


This picture has been tampered with.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> What's wrong, OB? You can't swim?


It was a little difficult to smoke and swim at the same time!!!:hn


I needed one of these:









Plus - I never swim without my Bay Area BOTL shirt on!!! :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

How'd the auction go?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Apparently somebody (Joan?) picked up my camera and snapped a few late night shots. When I unloaded my camera today I was surprised to find me on it. A very good shot for not having used my camera before.


The auction question is one for Marianne, but I believe the small crowd did not allow for such an event. Like I said Marianne will fill you in I am sure.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Richard, I took that picture when you weren't looking!!! Glad it came out alright!!!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Hey Richard, I took that picture when you weren't looking!!! Glad it came out alright!!!:tu


Good one Darrell. Thanks, look forward to hanging out again.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Good one Darrell. Thanks, look forward to hanging out again.


I had a great time!!! You are a man of many talents including playing the guitar!:tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Five days, four herfs, BOTL's NUB'ed, new rear tire in Medford yesterday, 1280 (S)miles on the bike, home safe and sated about 11 last night...

Marianne, Richard... you know you threw a good herf when your guests sob when they have to leave! There aren't enough terabytes on the CS server to let me post all the thank-you's for your dazzling hospitality.

From the creekside deck herfing, BBQ, and skinny dipping in Trinity Lake to the Tzaddi Garden of fresh figs, rosemary, prime rib, cigar swapping, gifting, and telling of tall tales, it was all out up til dawn EPIC herf shared with your brothers and sisters.

In fact I am still full and glowing with the sparkle of fellowship and camaraderie... [happy shiver, happy sighs]

And then there's Darrell!! :r Brother, you are SO funny!

(Note to self: pack extra panties whenever you are drinking near Darrell!!!)

:r:r:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Joan said:


> (Note to self: pack extra panties whenever you are drinking near Darrell!!!)
> 
> :r:r:r


I think we should always pack extras wherever and with whomever we herf It's more or less a Boy Scout thing of perhaps it is listed in the herfer's etiquette thread .

Just happy to hear that everyone made it home safely to herf another day.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> Five days, four herfs, BOTL's NUB'ed, new rear tire in Medford yesterday, 1280 (S)miles on the bike, home safe and sated about 11 last night...
> 
> Marianne, Richard... you know you threw a good herf when your guests sob when they have to leave! There aren't enough terabytes on the CS server to let me post all the thank-you's for your dazzling hospitality.
> 
> ...


Just bring a box of Depends.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Just bring a box of Depends.


The reason why you never see me use the bathroom!!!:r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Just bring a box of Depends.





dwhitacre said:


> The reason why you never see me use the bathroom!!!:r


I wasn't going to say anything because What Happens at the Herf, Stays at the Herf (WHATHSATH), butt it would be nice if you two would share with the group your source for those great astronaut 'undergarments' you were using.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Joan said:


> I wasn't going to say anything because What Happens at the Herf, Stays at the Herf (WHATHSATH), butt it would be nice if you two would share with the group your source for those great astronaut 'undergarments' you were using.


My lips are sealed.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> My lips are sealed.


Oooooooh!
:bn


----------

